# Quick Update Video



## Ægir

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

Sorry photobucket reduced the quality, will get a better one soon.

There might be a major re-design and change of this system in the near future... started turning over plans for a deep dimension 300 gal to replace the bowfront.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Very impressive!...


----------



## RedBellyCasanova

yes lookn good,this vid makes me want to take the plunge int salt evn more,i already have a tank waitng just saving maoney now.







love pics and vids..


----------



## Ægir

Sorry for the delay in updates, as I have kinda handed the decisions and control over to the owner... He has been doing some improvements such as changing the rock scape, upgraded the return pump, and cleaned out the sump after almost 2 years of running free.

Another quick update video and some pics... 
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf





































Dialing in a plan to upgrade... Going to be adding a water mixing station, and hopefully integrate that into a daily automated water changer. Also need to upgrade the skimmer... Looking at the HUGE SWC Cone skimmer, the big brother to the one in the quarantine system.

Due to the volume of the system, we havent had any need to fire up the calcium reactor... the one hindsight I have had with this project was ordering that, just to have it sit on the shelf.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Kick ass SW setup!...


----------



## Ægir




----------

